# First Strawberries



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

DH picked the first of our strawberries this week. Yum, yum.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Mine are coming on ... should have some ready by next Monday or so ... 

Yum, yum... :2thumb:


----------



## swede (Apr 28, 2011)

I love strawberries and look forward to having place to grow my own soon.

Looking for opinions on the best way to preserve them for winter use. I'd rather not freeze them 'cuz I'm not sure about the energy supply.

How about freeze-dried versus dehydrated? I can dehydrate my own berries myself a purely self-indulgent goal would be to have "closest to fresh" in taste and texture.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

This will be our first year to have fresh strawberries in abundance. I use to freeze mine, but do not like them mushy. I have made jam and jellies, I have canned them in lite syrup but nothing compares to fresh. Hope to get a dehydrator this year so I know I'll be drying some. Does anyone have any other ways of keeping that fresh taste????


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the first sign of flowers on the strawberries.

We've tried freezing, drying and preserves to keep our berries for winter. Freezing left us with mush when they thawed. Drying retained the flavor very well put the attempt to rehydrate gave us... mush. So this year I'm going to do mostly preserves but still dry a few quarts for snacking.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Think frozen strawberries and fresh milk (or store milk) and a ice cream maker!

Talk about yummy ... :2thumb:

We make jelly, freeze and make syrup for pancakes and such.


----------



## swede (Apr 28, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Think frozen strawberries and fresh milk (or store milk) and a ice cream maker!
> 
> Talk about yummy ... :2thumb:
> 
> We make jelly, freeze and make syrup for pancakes and such.


You madame, are a temptress!

:wave:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

swede said:


> You madame, are a temptress!
> 
> :wave:


LOL!

Thanks for the smile ... For breakfast this morning ...fresh strawberries!


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Something is eating all the leaves off mine.. got my tomatoes too :/


----------



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

Strawberries? Tomatoes? already!? I still have snow in my yard and my rhubarb is just barley peeking through it. I seriously need to move to a warmer climate


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

We're just drying out over here. I only have 2 flowers on my strawberries and no sign of berries...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Got a hand full of Strawberries today ... what made it to the house  was put in the dehydrator. 

Thought I would try them and see.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Gonna e a bit before ours are ready. We only have a couple strawberry plants.


----------

